# Yahoo Addiction?



## McMurphy (Jun 17, 2005)

Has anyone else found themselves on Yahoo online games too much? I have, just this week, stumbled onto Yahoo's online games and have spent a little too much time playing pool.

If anyone else ever plays there, I'm under mcmurphy78 (ever creative, I know), and I exclusively stay in the beginners' rooms because, well, I truly suck.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 18, 2005)

Can't say that any of the IM games appeal... Nothing really original... I much prefer RPG's but would rather play against myself than join one of the larger Online ones...


----------



## kaneda (Jun 26, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Has anyone else found themselves on Yahoo online games too much? I have, just this week, stumbled onto Yahoo's online games and have spent a little too much time playing pool.
> 
> If anyone else ever plays there, I'm under mcmurphy78 (ever creative, I know), and I exclusively stay in the beginners' rooms because, well, I truly suck.


 
My name is Kaneda and i am now a yahoo pool addict  

I'm not that good, but if you ever see southern_soul333 in the beginners rooms I'll give you a game


----------



## Calis (Jun 27, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> My name is Kaneda and i am now a yahoo pool addict
> 
> I'm not that good, but if you ever see southern_soul333 in the beginners rooms I'll give you a game



the first step is admitting it.


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 27, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> the first step is admitting it.


 
How about this for honesty: I first thought I would be hooked on the yahoo chess until I got my butt seriously kicked in every single game on the beginner's level.  

Although, I don't mind losing, so I would play chess with others here if the opporunity ever presented itself.


----------



## Calis (Jun 27, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> How about this for honesty: I first thought I would be hooked on the yahoo chess until I got my butt seriously kicked in every single game on the beginner's level.
> 
> Although, I don't mind losing, so I would play chess with others here if the opporunity ever presented itself.



chess isnt exactly an easy game, even for beginners.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, McMurphy, I know what you mean.  I just recently re-introduced myself to Yahoo's games, and I've been spending a little time there myself.  Not in pool, though.  I'm kind of afraid to, as I'm a pool fanatic in real life and the consequences could be dire.  Especially as I've only gotten to go out and shoot pool once in the past couple of years  I used to play every day, and even took lessons for awhile.  I'll probably find my way into Yahoo's pool area soon, though.  If you see history_girl9999 listed, that'll be me.  I wanted a different identity over there.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 27, 2005)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Yeah, McMurphy, I know what you mean. I just recently re-introduced myself to Yahoo's games, and I've been spending a little time there myself. Not in pool, though. I'm kind of afraid to, as I'm a pool fanatic in real life and the consequences could be dire. Especially as I've only gotten to go out and shoot pool once in the past couple


 
You know you won't be able to resist the lure of yahoo pool. 

come...join us


----------



## kaneda (Jun 27, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> chess isnt exactly an easy game, even for beginners.


 
and even when you get to a good standard you have to keep playing for practice. Its a life time commitment that game  

I actually owe ne)(us a game - but i think hes gonna batter me when we play on msn


----------

